# This reminds me of a famous Beatle's album cover



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw this on FB a friend's page, but there was not a credit give so I cannot give proper credit to whomever has this photo.

BUT, I just thought it would fit here and make a few of us smile.

View attachment 17553

​


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I bet it was created based on that famous photo.


----------

